# Is it dangerous to live off Stapleton Road?



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry if this seems really naive but I'm thinking of moving from London to in to a house on Warwick Avenue just off Stapleton Road. The house is a stone's throw away from Stapleton Road. It's a great house and I like Easton but is that particular part of it a dangerous or unpleasant place to live? I have ME so I need to live somewhere that isn't going to be too loud and hectic but also I need to live somewhere cheap that is close to my friends in Easton because I sometimes need help with various things. I know it's got a bad reputation but is it really that bad?


----------



## ricbake (Jan 31, 2015)

Doesn't have a good reputation


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not *that* bad - it's not the best part of Easton but it depends what you are used to. I was going to buy a house in Fox Road, but a friend warned me against it and I'm glad I didn't now as there was a murder not that long after!

Having said that I do walk/cycle that way every day and never had any problems. I think it has improved since they built the new library and flats as there are more people around now.


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2015)

I enjoyed living there


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmmm not sure it's worth the risk. It's not like I'm well enough to run away or fight back and I don't want to live in fear. 

I'm used to living on the SW9 side of Brixton and in Bethnal Green on Hackney Road so just about avoiding living in the rougher areas but being used to being out and about in them if that makes sense. I moved to Brixton about 7 years ago so it had already changed quite a lot by then. It never seemed rough to me anyway just had a bad reputation.


----------



## JTG (Jan 31, 2015)

Depends, how middle class are you?


----------



## Thora (Jan 31, 2015)

Stapleton Road itself is quite lively but the surrounding area/Easton generally is pretty popular now.


----------



## JTG (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyway, for the umpteenth time - Stapleton Road is perceived as dangerous by those who get nervous around poor people and ethnic minorities. I've spent most of the last three years in the vicinity and never had a single problem. Not one.

If you're a gentrifying twat, FOAD please. If not, get over it and move here if you want to


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think it will be loud or hectic and I don't think it is particularly dangerous. When I was thinking about buying the house in Fox Road I didn't know the area that well and I was put off by my friend, I wouldn't be too concerned about it now especially as the Coach House has closed down.

The only slightly offputting thing is that you get a load of Polish alcoholics hanging around under the railway bridge by the cycle track, but you can avoid them easily enough.


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

When was it you were thinking about buying a house Geri?


----------



## JTG (Jan 31, 2015)

Actually I'm in two minds about this sort of question being asked roughly all the fucking time about this bit of town. On the one hand it's intensely fucking irritating to constantly hear a fantastic part of the city being run down by fucking nobheads who have never fucking lived here. On the other hand, it keeps said fucking nobheads out of the neighbourhood so it's all gravy.

I'm not sure I've said 'fucking' enough


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

RAAAHH said:


> When was it you were thinking about buying a house Geri?


 
It was about 12 years ago, maybe longer.


----------



## JTG (Jan 31, 2015)

I would post more but I died in a hail of bullets from a random drive by and it's ruined my top. Third time this fucking week


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

Ha I guess I was asking to get shit from people by the way I wrote all of the above. I wouldn't fucking worry so much about the area if I didn't have ME. I'm not going to get into a discussion about whether I'm a twat or not. If you are that bothered you can stalk me on here and decide for yourself but I doubt you are or better yet meet me in real life and call me a twat or whatever you want to my face. How are you supposed to know about an area you have hardly been around since being a kid if you don't ask? I guess I could have worded in a way that doesn't sound like I get all my information from the Mirror.


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait that post I'm mainly replying to seems to have been deleted now. Thanks for the advice btw!


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

I think you'll be fine, I walk around there a lot and although I have had some hassle, it hasn't really been anything I haven't been able to handle. If you are a man you probably won't get too much bother.


----------



## JTG (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry, seriously bad week


----------



## free spirit (Jan 31, 2015)

I lived there for 6 months and didn't even realise it was supposed  to be a dodgy area. I quite liked it tbh.


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a woman. My friends in the area says it's good but another friend got attacked on that road I don't know when or how badly though, it was just mentioned in passing. Me and a lot of my friends have been attacked or mugged at some point in London though, it's just what happens sometimes in cities. I'm not too worried after hearing from you lot. I figured most of it's reputation was based on media sensationalism.


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, I wouldn't be walking home on my own at 3am but I walk home from work and it's fine. There's plenty of buses stop right by there anyhow. I've been mugged a fair few times although not in Easton.


----------



## Thora (Jan 31, 2015)

RAAAHH said:


> I'm a woman. My friends in the area says it's good but another friend got attacked on that road I don't know when or how badly though, it was just mentioned in passing. Me and a lot of my friends have been attacked or mugged at some point in London though, it's just what happens sometimes in cities. I'm not too worried after hearing from you lot. I figured most of it's reputation was based on media sensationalism.


I used to take my kid to toddler group on Stapleton Road, and catch the bus from there etc and it was fine, never had any issues.  Like Geri I wouldn't be walking around on my own in the middle of the night but normal day to day activities aren't a problem.


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

JTG said:


> Actually I'm in two minds about this sort of question being asked roughly all the fucking time about this bit of town. On the one hand it's intensely fucking irritating to constantly hear a fantastic part of the city being run down by fucking nobheads who have never fucking lived here. On the other hand, it keeps said fucking nobheads out of the neighbourhood so it's all gravy.
> 
> I'm not sure I've said 'fucking' enough



Although I am quite scared of you now JTG! I hope I don't bump into you down a dark alley.


----------



## RAAAHH (Jan 31, 2015)

It's quite likely I'll meet up with people in Easton and walk home on my own at 10/11 at night. I'm a single woman I don't really have any other option but I might be able to get people to walk me back I guess. I can't go out that much these days anyway.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 20, 2015)

Geri said:


> slightly offputting thing is that you get a load of Polish alcoholics hanging around .


  Which nation of alcoholics are preferred then?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 20, 2015)

A whole month. Standards dropping


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2015)

Possibly irrelevantly, Easton's where we'll be heading when we go to the ciderfest there on Easter Saturday (4th April)**  

**ETA : JTG ??


----------

